# 20" schwinn tornado advice



## schwinning (Feb 19, 2013)

I've been looking for a 20" tornado for my son. This one is for sale. How much would you pay and how much do you think it is worth. Thanks!


----------



## krankrate (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't think those are the original fender's, but it's should be worth between $120 & $170 depending on how bad you want it. that's just my opinion I'am sure their are some people who think it's worth a lot more!


----------



## dxmadman (Feb 19, 2013)

*Tornado Warning*

Tornados came in different frame forms through the years, dx, cantilever, strait bar , strait cantilever. 59 had a one year option of a straitbar, 60,62 had a cantilever straitbar mix, yours looks like a 59 frame. Here is an add.


----------



## dxmadman (Feb 19, 2013)

*Value*

Oops, I forgot my value opinion. I've seen em on eBay 200- 600, but not complete. If I just wanted one, I'd go no where over $300. But a nice one I'd give more depending on condition. 
But for a fact, you don't see them hardly and had a guy want to trade a nice cantilever ballooner for mine, "not a tanker" but clean, if that tells you something.


----------



## REC (Feb 19, 2013)

*I got a deal on mine*

I bought this 20" wonder from a member of this and other boards for $100. It's gonna be stickin' around a while.

Before:




and after..




REC


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 19, 2013)

*Not a Tornado, but...*

There's a guy here in Kansas City that has a 20" Bantam (removable bar converts from boys to girls) for sale for $75.


Open this link and scroll down.  It's shown with matching 26" and 24" Boys Tyhoons.  He's advertising all three for a package deal. 

http://www.1018kustoms.com/bicycles.html

Ed


----------



## how (Feb 19, 2013)

Bike is kewl, has a straight bar frame,,,120 is good,,too much more than that it is not worth it.

There are guys asking crazy money for Schwinns right now,,but they arent getting crazy prices.

I bought this 20" Skipper for 45 bucks it is all original in great shape. The straight bar Tornado is more desirable than the cantilever frame, but my Skipper is rare even though it is basically the same bike as a Typhoon.


----------



## schwinning (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. The seller wants $500 for he bike. I'm not gonna get it. If anyone has one to sell that is priced right please let me know.  the dx 20" I bought had a huge crack in he frame that I can't fix.  thanks


----------



## jpromo (Feb 20, 2013)

Too bad the prices on these boys Schwinns has gotten astronomical in the last two years.. especially since yours will be for your kid to ride and enjoy. Good luck! Don't settle for something you don't exactly want and I shall keep my craigslist eyes peeled.


----------



## schwinning (Feb 20, 2013)

jpromo said:


> Too bad the prices on these boys Schwinns has gotten astronomical in the last two years.. especially since yours will be for your kid to ride and enjoy. Good luck! Don't settle for something you don't exactly want and I shall keep my craigslist eyes peeled.




Thanks!


----------

